# trying out new plants from walmart



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

got plants from walmart and removed all the wires from the plants cheaper than aquatic plants if they look bad i can remove them just trying something new open to suggestions thanks.





url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12203&ppuser=16142]







[/url]
url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12202&limit=recent]







[/url]


please comment looking for suggestions on anything i might need to work on if any thanks.


----------



## Buckleigh (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering how your tank/fish are doing since the experiment started ? I've seen some posts on-line that were concerned about the type of plastic that the plants are made of. One poster mentioned soaking the plastic plants in vinegar before placing in tank to combat any ill-effects of the plastic.

Let us know!


Thanks,
Buck


----------



## goatsucker (Jan 27, 2012)

I would think the dies and paints used on thoz plants would affect the water also


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

I use those types of plants too! They are amazing I actually have em mixed in with my live plants. I get the flowers and change out one of my betta tanks seasonally.


----------

